# Some pictures of my "Work"



## BrushstrokesInc. (Jun 15, 2009)

Pics in my album, if you care to view. Thanks


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

nice I like the one with the bricks its a cool look do you get mutch of that work?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice work! Love that faux Mahagony Door!:thumbsup:


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

RCP said:


> Nice work! Love that faux Mahagony Door!:thumbsup:


 
try oak.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Is that a burning gloryhole?? 

:laughing: J/K I like the work man! Anyone ever offer for you to do that to automotive apps? I can see you being a good motorcycle painter. :thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I was looking at your pics on your profile.That door project turned out Frickin Awesome!!!!!!!! We refinish quite a few doors. I would never attempt that!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

high fibre said:


> try oak.


I was commenting on the door in his album.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Love it! I worked with airbrushing waaaaaay back, I dig the real flame look that is appearing more and more lately


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

RCP said:


> I was commenting on the door in his album.


I was thinking it was a black door on fire :jester:
or as n8 says, a glory hole... how would he know about a glory hole?
Come to think about it, how would I? :whistling2:

Some real nice work Brushstrokes. :notworthy:
You should come to the UK to work. They'd bite yer hand off for your skills. I reckon you could get anywhere between $58 & $68 p/h in the City of London as a sole trader, maybe more.

That may well not be enough for you tho' :no: :yes:


----------



## Quaid? (Mar 13, 2009)

that is incredible. i would love to work for you for a month just to see how u make those things happen


----------



## BrushstrokesInc. (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for the praises. I'll post some more photos of some projects, that I have just finished up. Faux parchment(leather), Compass point on the ceiling in a old world map room. Just trying to have fun at what I do, so it doesn't seem like work.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

You never answered- Do you get "mutch" of that work?


----------



## BrushstrokesInc. (Jun 15, 2009)

The faux work in this area is getting better. Mainly word of mouth and working with a select few custom "higher end" home builders.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

very nice.


----------

